# @@runnergirl



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi there I read your post that you are doing great after RAI.

I had mine March 17, 12 mci and am still struggling so I was wondering what dose of Synthroid you are on.

I was just upped to 112 and am feeling slightly better but still not great.

Thanks for the info.

Leanne


----------



## runnergirl (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey! Sorry you aren't feeling too great. You'll get there!
I was started on 112 at the very beginning. I know most doctors won't do that but mine is pretty aggressive I guess you could say. Her goal was to keep me from feeling the hypo symptoms. I actually go back for blood work tomorrow and get my results next Monday. I'll share them!


----------

